
I built a website uptime checker and I'm looking for feedback - jamesmd
I know there are other website uptime monitors and checkers so you may be wondering why this is any different?<p>It checks the uptime very frequently to show the true website uptime present and passed.<p>Runs from multiple locations<p>Lightweight<p>easy to use<p>URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;isitup.site<p>Purpose
To check the uptime of websites both current and historic.<p>Technologies Used
DEBIAN 10, PHP7, REDIS, Bootstrap, ChartJS<p>Feedback Requested:<p>General Feedback of use, any suggestions?
======
PascalAnimateur
Share the code !

